# The Road to Wellness



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a pretty interesting read on dietary patterns.....from a very unlikely source!

Credit Suisse Publishes Report on Evolving Consumer Perceptions about Fat -- NEW YORK, Sept. 17, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

My MIL is in her early 50's, which I consider young. She is extremely overweight and she spends more than $3,000 a MONTH on prescription medication. She has low iron, which results in her needing iron infusions. She as asthma. She is pre-diabetic. She has had 4 rotator cuff (sp?) surgeries. I got a kick out of it the other night...

"I have to take this medication for my blood pressure, but it gives me acid reflux to then I have to take this medication for the reflux. Then I have to take this medication for my sugar levels and cholesterol but that medication causes this ailment, which causes me to take this medication...."

And it goes on and on and on...with the risk of sounding completely insensitive, I just want to say, "Have you tried tweaking your diet and moving your body?" I hope she can figure it out soon...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It has been a year today since my family gave up grains. The three of us have lost over 100 lbs. 
My house is quiet, and I have to look outside to see if my son is home now. He used to snore so loudly that we always knew he was home.

We have eliminated SO many health problems that the grains seem like poison.


----------

